# Outlook Web Access Error



## Dishiki (Oct 26, 2003)

I am able to access my work email through web outlook. However I am getting the following error. I can close the error box but it repops up about every 25 seconds or so. Any ideas on how to fix it? Here is the message:

I am using IE 7.0

Client Information
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 5.1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)

Exception Details
Date: Thu Aug 23 15:43:57 EDT 2007
Message: Syntax error
Url: https://star.target.com/go/mail.target.com~ssl/owa/
Line: 389

Call Stack
cbPoll(oR)
oR = [object Object]
cbOeReq(oReqFac)
oReqFac = [object Object]
cbReqFac(iIdx)
iIdx = 13
anonymous()
-----------------------
function anonymous() {
cbReqFac(13)
}
-----------------------

Dump Event
Type: error
Error Character: 1
Error Code: 0


----------



## i386 (Aug 24, 2007)

Are you using Windows Vista IE 7?


----------



## Dishiki (Oct 26, 2003)

No Iam using Windows XP Pro SP2

Also, this is happening on a laptop but tried it on my desktop and same thing is happening.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Does it happen with every client trying to access the OWA site? If it dies there is something wrong with your OWA setup itself.


----------



## insomniac995 (Oct 26, 2007)

> https://star.target.com/go/mail.target.com~ssl/owa/


so you are trying to access owa 2007, through an aventail ssl-vpn appliance using an intranet browser url........

what version is the aventail ssl-vpn appliance running?

If it is 8.8, have your aventail admin create a custom sso (single-sign on) profile... 8.8 does not support owa 2007 w/o some modifcations.....this being one of them.

if your aventail is running 8.9, it does support owa2007 by default........

in either scenario, on the client machines, 
1.	verify that the 2.0 dot net framework with all the lastest and greatest security updates....
2.	verify that you also have a recent installation of the java_runtime_environment........

also fyi
the aventail does support the use of an "alias" to mask the host name..... so that the link would look like this...

```
https://star.target.com/go/owa/
```
just for kicks,
after you login, try launching OWA thru the run box using

```
https://mail.target.com/owa
```
if it does connect this way, you should not get that error

hmmmmm


i386 said:


> Are you using Windows Vista IE 7?


yet


> User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; *Windows NT 5.1*; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)


----------



## GlassGecko (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi, I am also getting a similar error as Dishiki when using OWA.
Whenever I try to reply or start a new message, a pop-box appears with the following error data...

***************

Outlook Web Access has encountered a Web browsing error.
The entire error report is listed below: Show Report Hide Report
Client Information
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)

Exception Details
Date: Sat Dec 1 01:52:45 EST 2007
Message: 'dlgHlpr.fonts.count' is null or not an object
Url: https://east.bemeyers.us/owa/?ae=Options&t=Messaging
Line: 10

Call Stack
initFntCtrl()
onWL()
tryWLd()
window.onload()

Dump Event
Type: error
Error Character: 82
Error Code: 0

**************************

This did not always happen (I can not think of an associated software change that coincides with this starting), but it won't go away now. Every new event (reply, forward, setting change, etc) opens the error dialog pop-box. One note: the dialog pop-box can be closed and you can proceed as normal... UNLESS you are in the 'options' page. While in 'options', once a second pop-box appears, all functionality on that page locks. You can close the entire page, but that is all. Sadly, OWA does not function properly in Firefox, so I'm stuck using IE6. I tried updating IE to 7; it made no change with the error/lock up. I saw that someone had a similar problem at... http://groups.google.com/group/microsoft.public.exchange.admin/browse_thread/thread/7175f6b2f8983b4a 
I tried cleaning out the signature, but that did not help. Unfortunately, I do not have any restore points that go back to when this was not happening.
Any and all ideas will gladly be taken and tried.
Thanks,
Gecko
[email protected]

System info:
XP Pro, SP2
IE6 6.0.29
Firefox 2.0.0.11
Pent 4, 2.80 GHz
512 RAM
X700 Pro vid


----------



## insomniac995 (Oct 26, 2007)

actually this is a completely seperate issue......

do you have a jre installed?? and


----------



## GlassGecko (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi, 
Yes, I think Java is fully enabled. Regardless, there have been no setting changes, and it used to work fine.
One extra note: there is a second computer here, essentially identical to mine, that does not have the problem. The only difference I can see is that mine has Firefox installed. Uninstalling FF did not help/alter the problem.
Thanks much,
GG


----------



## teekie (Mar 17, 2008)

If you are having issues with your companies email services call their help desk! Do not discuss any type of configuration information on this 'public' forum!!! This would be a blatant disregard of any type security policy at the company. I guarantee you they have one that covers this scenario.


----------

